# Flakes in 1295 with dac?



## jtm (Mar 23, 2014)

Well i mixed up a vial of cjc and it looks like a snow globe...mixed another to double check and the same thing.... i have did some research on this subject and got a mixed bag of responses and most of which are over a year old...... So my question is what should i do and is the peptide still ok to use, i have dosed it for night and havent got the warm, head rush feeling some have reported so a little concerned~!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 3, 2014)

I always got that in CJC1295 with DAC and usually some shaking and letting it set got rid of it.  This was in a 2mg size with 1ml of bac water.  I recently got a 5mg bottle and even after shaking and letting it set I have way worse flakes.  Maybe more mg is more concentration = harder to dissolve?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 4, 2014)

do not shake pep or hgh or igf ever it will make it no good every body knows that.it looks clear to me maybe just the pic.just put it in the frige for a day or 2 and if it does not clear up i would ask them about it bluesky will take car of it but from the looks of it i would just use it.i hope you are all so taking about 200mcg dose of ipam with that they work much much better at the same time.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 4, 2014)

My cjcDAC from superiorpeptide mixes up perfectly. You should ask the company you got it from for replacements.
As mentioned, never shake up peptides. They are composed of a chain of amino acids and shaking them may break the chain apart rendering the peptide useless.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 5, 2014)

I got the info to shake certain ones from datbtrue himself and so far it has been fine.  Anyone had flakes with our sponsors?  Bluesky or evolution.  I have not tried those two yet.

Thanks,
T.


----------

